# A Whole Lotta PICS!!!



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)

My name's Graham Phisher, i been doing photography since 18, 21 now, i work with a Nikon D90






























































































































































































































































I also do video, I got a Sony PMW-EX1 and Letus35 Extreme.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 15, 2012)

Cartoons! Sweet!


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a fan, nice work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats a whole lot o pics alright.

Number 47 is the bomb!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2012)

Massive image dump! Some nice stuff buried in there!


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)

thnx ppl



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thats a whole lot o pics alright.
> 
> Number 47 is the bomb!



wats number 47 though?


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am confused, on facebook all of your "client" photos are very mediocre but all the "model" images are very good, almost like they were all model seminars that had everything already setup.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 15, 2012)

GrahamPhisher said:


> thnx ppl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you bothered to number them, you'd know, wouldn't you?


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I am confused, on facebook all of your "client" photos are very mediocre but all the "model" images are very good, almost like they were all model seminars that had everything already setup.



dont be mean... i use my own setup, i dont use other peoples spots, a lotta of my client photography is very old work, a lotta of the model is new n i take more time on it cus i enjoy it more.













n haha yea my bad is a lot of images, i just have a lil bbcode of my work thing i can copy n paste if i ever go onto a forum


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

You sure have a flare for campiness. I kind of like it actually, it's done well.

Just curious, do you have any photographers that you admire?


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> You sure have a flare for campiness. I kind of like it actually, it's done well.
> 
> Just curious, do you have any photographers that you admire?



thnx, n Yes I do, some of the photographers im following online lately are, Ryuuzaki Julio, Paul Ferradas, Mark Velasquez, and there's a lot more photographers i admire like big times ones like Dave Lachapelle... Keith Selle another local photographer in my area is hella sick too.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

These kind of remind me of William Mortensen in some way, also. That is, if Mortensen were around in the 21st century and listened to hip hop.

His book on pictorial lighting might be of some interest to you. It's hard to find (impossible really), but fortunately you may lend the e-book here:

Pictorial lighting (Open Library)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 15, 2012)

Some good. Some bad. Some mediocre. But a cohesive and flowing set nonetheless.


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> These kind of remind me of William Mortensen in some way, also. That is, if Mortensen were around in the 21st century and listened to hip hop.
> 
> His book on pictorial lighting might be of some interest to you. It's hard to find (impossible really), but fortunately you may lend the e-book here:
> 
> Pictorial lighting (Open Library)



Wow, I laughed hella hard, ive seen his work b4 i never made tht connection but yea it is very similar, n yea ill check tht out.

n thnx Rotanimod


----------



## thetrue (Nov 15, 2012)

Graham, if you wouldn't mind typing out your words, that would be great. I find myself re reading a few times...


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

GrahamPhisher said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > These kind of remind me of William Mortensen in some way, also. That is, if Mortensen were around in the 21st century and listened to hip hop.
> ...



Yeah. I know. It seems weird, I wasn't even sure, at first I figured it was just the campiness, but I kept looking back and I just kept seeing Mortensen, the poses, the lighting ... not on all of them, but a good number.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 16, 2012)

When people post 6 or 7, all advise them to post 2 or 3; and when you posted a tonne, all are appreciating. How come :scratch: ( Oh, now i know-if you kill one, you are a murderer; if you kill a race, you are a hero, i have heard 
I saw them like watching out through the window of a speeding train..... i saw many hills and valleys ...did i see right?  
(don't take this serious; i said it in a sense of humor.... i liked many of your images..... but to say which i, have to travel kilometers back; sorry :blushing:  )
Regards


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 16, 2012)

I liked a lot of your stuff. i'm a sucker for tattoo'd people in general. just not sure i'm a fan of your processing style. for me takes what's probably a great image and loses some of impact for me. but you definatly have your own style and that's good these days.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, that IS a ton of "pics" for one post. I'm also thinking that some are posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Yes, that IS a ton of "pics" for one post. I'm also thinking that some are posted in the wrong forum.


*There are several in the collection that are pretty close to the line, however, I'm inclined to leave them where they are since there is no overt nudity.  

OP:  In future posts, I would ask you to be mindful of our 'G' rating policy; that is, please do not post images in the regular galleries which would considered inappropriate for children to view.  Several of yours come very, very close.  You may post tasteful/artistic nudity in the NSFW Gallery (Available to TPF subscribers only).

Thanks!
*


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2012)

Frequency said:


> When people post 6 or 7, all advise them to post 2 or 3; and when you posted a tonne, all are appreciating. How come...


I think the reason no one is complaining about the number of images ('though it is bordering on excessive IMO) is because the OP didn't ask for C&C; he simply posted the images to share.  When someone asks for C&C it's generally recommended that they keep their posts to four images or less.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, you do have some good ones. Next time post less and number them so we can tell you the ones we like.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually i was not complaining... i was just expressing the thing in a humorous way.... but one thing is there....even if he did not want some feed back, it is better that lesser number of images are posted; otherwise it will be scroll up, roll up type of view by most; i did not mean any harm


----------



## Caramanos2000 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dude I love them, ALL of them! The loving the style on these WOWs :0


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 16, 2012)

What does it matter how many photos someone posts? 
It's kind of like crying for cliffs when someone writes a novel... Post 1, post a thousand... Don't want to look at photos on the internet, get out of a photo-forum. 

I liked them.
Very decent work for the experience you have.


----------



## leeroix (Nov 16, 2012)

interseting effect in post... consistant at that. makes the skin look funny.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 16, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Actually i was not complaining...



Frequency .... do you ever complain??


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pics, okay.  Grammar, annoying as hell.

Cus I sed so, aight?  Hella annoyed, boi!


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree with the "some good, some not so good" opinions. You definitely have your own thing going on, it may just not be for everybody.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 16, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> What does it matter how many photos someone posts?
> It's kind of like crying for cliffs when someone writes a novel... Post 1, post a thousand... Don't want to look at photos on the internet, *get out of a photo-forum. *
> 
> I liked them.
> Very decent work for the experience you have.


If every one moved out of home for an opinion that sounded  bad for someone, no one will be at home... the  world will be full of individuals.... i have mentioned that was not a serious statement, then why??????? or waiting for occasion to express fomenting hatred????? :scratch:


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

All very good.


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 19, 2012)

Frequency said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter how many photos someone posts?
> ...



I have no idea what you just said..


----------



## Frequency (Nov 19, 2012)

home= TPF; 
World will be full of individual= no body doing something together 
Waiting for an occasion to.... = That you can understand


----------



## manaheim (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. Can't say I always agree with some of your choices, but you clearly have some serious skills.  That's some impressive stuff.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 19, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> What does it matter how many photos someone posts?
> It's kind of like crying for cliffs when someone writes a novel... Post 1, post a thousand... Don't want to look at photos on the internet, get out of a photo-forum. .



Welcome to TPF. It's how we do things here.  Don't like it?  Try to change the culture if you like, but if that doesn't work, then my suggestion would be to go along.

There are _reasons_ for why we do things this way, but I usually only explain them to people who don't cop an attitude.


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 19, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Wow. Can't say I always agree with some of your choices, but you clearly have some serious skills.  That's some impressive stuff.



Thnx, n yea I can understand...


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 19, 2012)

GrahamPhisher said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > You sure have a flare for campiness. I kind of like it actually, it's done well.
> ...



 what is his diagnosis? is he going to recover  and get back to photographing stuff?


----------



## Tee (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Graham- I've photographed Raven as well when I lived out west.  Sweet girl.  Got great images with her.


----------

